

Ask YC: Does anyone have the full-text to "Anatomy of a Lisp Machine"? - fallintothis

I've been researching Lisp machines for a term paper, and have come across more citations than actual articles.  Most full texts I find aren't very good at summarizing the ideas -- for instance, Tom Knight's masters thesis is interesting, but a bit too forest-for-the-trees.  One citation of particular interest on account of the author:<p>Graham, Paul<p>Anatomy of a LISP machine<p><i>Artificial Intelligence</i> Volume 37 ,  Issue 12 (December 1988)<p>Pages: 26 - 32<p>Year of Publication: 1988<p>ISSN:0004-3702<p>Does anyone happen to have the full-text of this?  Any other reputable sources you think might be useful for someone reading up on Lisp machines -- particularly the Operating Systems they used, e.g., Genera?  (Not in an attempt to offshore research to others; just thought I'd ask in case I missed the obvious classics or, as it would seem from my search thus far, if many sources exist merely as citations that I can't seem to get a hold of.)
======
pg
I put it online for you at <http://paulgraham.com/lib/paulgraham/lm.tex>

I haven't re-read it, but I don't remember it being particularly good. This
was not published in _Artificial Intelligence_ , but in _AI Expert_ , a
popular magazine I wrote articles for to make a little extra money in grad
school.

~~~
fallintothis
_This was not published in Artificial Intelligence, but in AI Expert_

Ah. So it was. Thanks, though!

